# Traingle Chokes instructional (Judo)



## Andrew Green (Sep 25, 2006)

From a Judo Perspective:

[gv]5572190980638810776[/gv]


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 25, 2006)

thank you for this video


----------



## donna (Sep 25, 2006)

interesting perspective, thanks for that.


----------



## Ybot (Sep 26, 2006)

Dang, don't have enough time to watch this, but I have been wanting to study the triangle as used in judo.  Was watching 101 Judo Ippons and notice that they use it from top turtle quite a bit, a position I rarely am able to finnish it from.

Thanks Andrew, nice find.  I will watch it latter.


----------



## Hand Sword (Sep 26, 2006)

Really cool clip! Thanks!


----------

